# NEW and IMPROVED look: 2000 Sentra B14



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

I added new 17-inch rims and 45s/215 tires and super dark limo tint 

(also ditched the old reheated springs for HTK springs and shocks)


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

beautiful exalta ... looking really sharp.


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

Exalta said:


> I added new 17-inch rims and 45s/215 tires and super dark limo tint
> 
> (also ditched the old reheated springs for HTK springs and shocks)


Woah, i'm speechless. Slick ride. :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

good looking exalta you got there :idhitit: 

the wheels are a taddddddddddddddddddddddd to large for my personal taste, but i like the design.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

That looks great just the way it sits. Very nicely done.


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

Ah hell naw... Looking sick man.


----------



## daxx (Sep 26, 2004)

Very nice clean look! Boy do I miss Pinas! I love those headlights! :jump: 

OT: What happened to the NB site?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

NB as in NissanBayan?Havent visited their site in years man.  

Too bad the polished lip doesnt shine that much in these photos

The wheels have medium gray painted spokes..again not noticeable in the pics because of cardomains picture hosting limit


----------



## daxbrandy (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi sir, it happened we have the same type of car. saan po nyo nabili yung fog lamps nyan at magkano po? yung sa akin kasi walang fog lamps e. thanks.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

pete? said:


> good looking exalta you got there :idhitit:
> 
> the wheels are a taddddddddddddddddddddddd to large for my personal taste, but i like the design.


x2. Plus drop an inch, maybe two.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Very nice. Shows that filipino B14 can look like a mercedes. Anong makina ang nasa loob nyan?


----------



## tahong (Jan 24, 2004)

nice ride papa  how come i dont see your ride that much here in bfpque? where exactly in bfpque are you? i think im aroundphase 3 or something


----------



## arjayiii (Dec 13, 2005)

clean looking exalta. Just need to lower it a little bit.

Tahong, i like the way your car looks too. 

I miss my old b12 now, miss BF Paranaque and miss the Philippines.


----------



## Young_1_504 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Nice Ride!!!*

Man that is a nice whip I wish the Sentra here in the states looked like that. It almost has an Infinti look to it. :cheers:


----------

